# 5 month old with protruding penis?



## KittyKat

Hey all...

Probably a funny question... but my pup has recently started having his pink hang out. Just for no reason expecially when he sits down.... He's not humping things or anything like that. Happens sometimes when he lays down as well. When I got him he would never clean it.... so we'd have to point to it and show him then he started to clean it. Which he doesn't still do very often.

Its kinda gross to look at lol... WELL for me it is. And my dad keeps asking what the heck is that thing doing out all the time lol... I'm hoping he will grow out of it. My husky did it his whole life... 

The pup only has other male parts like the size of small marbles.... so I'm not thinking its because of a female in heat. 

Any input would be appreciated







I'm sick of lookin at it!! lol


----------



## Raziel

Its normal. 
My dog is 1 year & it still comes out. I dont think there is anything you can do about it.
Just try not to look I guess. LOL
Im used to it by now.


----------



## jfisher

Honestly I don't think he can help it. Unlike humans, dogs have a bone in their penis so they sometimes don't have much control there. Talon is my first male and he does it sitting a lot. We've just learned to wave it off! LOL! He is intact by the way.

-Jackie

PS Gets me







ANGRY when you have stupid friends making stupid comments regarding his sexual energy if you get my drift. *rolls eyes*


----------



## allieg

It's normal if it isn't constantly out.When I read the title I thought you were going to say it is stuck out or something.
Just remember at 5 months if there is a female in heat around it COULD be possible for him to impregnate her.Not sure of percentage but I wouldn't take a chance..


----------



## DnP

Nothing too new to add...

Very normal.

Dakota had the pink pencil out once in a while even as he got to be an older guy.

Phoenix is 3 years old and it makes a daily appearance. No biggie except when it shows up in the pictures you send friends. Usually the ones with dogs don't make a comment, but those that don't, well, hey can't help but comment.


----------



## KittyKat

that was exactly it!! I posted some photos of him on facebook and VOILIA there it is!!! I guess I just need to inspect the photos better lol. Yeah some people are total idoits when it comes to it.

My dane who was actually hung like a horse, his would hardly EVER come out... and people would always ALWAYS say "wow that dogs got quite the package" what in the world makes people look at stuff like that? Strange...... 

Thanks for the quick replies... and I guess we'll have to deal with it till it hopefully stops happening!


----------



## jencarr

Our previous shepherd's was always showing up in pictures his whole life. Our new Shepherd's comes out to say "hi" quite often. However, my Golden's has never, ever shown itself!


----------



## Zisso

I have had Z since Feb and have yet to see it. Maybe it is the long coat, but I am happy to say I have not had to deal with it. My son's chihuahua tho...it is always out. I don't like holding that little dog because of it.


----------



## allieg

I think the fur covers it.Maybe I need a long coat next time around when I get a male....


----------



## Raziel

I mean, its just a weiner.
?
No biggie to me.


----------



## DSudd

Rocky is 4 and his still hangs out on a daily basis. We are used to it and just tell him to put it away. He has no idea what we are talking about but it is good for a head tilt! lol


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

> Originally Posted By: AllieGI think the fur covers it.Maybe I need a long coat next time around when I get a male....


Nope, Keef shows his off regularly.


----------



## cassadee7

Okay, once again this newbie is seriously considering getting a female dog because of this. A) don't want to see it all the time and B) you have to show the dog to clean it? I never even thought about this stuff. I have a neutered male small dog and have never seen his lipstick... Maybe this is more of a big dog thing?

I am a mother of four sons so I have dealt with a lot but... well I am glad I am getting my education now, months before I choose a pup!


----------



## Jax08

he's a boy...be thankful he's not a 3 year old stripping in the front yard and flipping off the neighbors...that was a good conversation


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

> Originally Posted By: cassadee7 B) you have to show the dog to clean it?


I've never done that!


----------



## marksteven

Mine is also a big fan of strutting his stuff!


----------



## Raziel

I just hate when little kids ask me what it is.







.


----------



## Jax08

> Originally Posted By: Angel RI just hate when little kids ask me what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .










Sooooo...what do you tell them?


----------



## Raziel

> Originally Posted By: Jax08
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: Angel RI just hate when little kids ask me what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooo...what do you tell them?
Click to expand...


I tell them to go ask their moms!!


----------



## Jax08

I bet those moms luvvvvv you!! LOL


----------



## Raziel

> Originally Posted By: Jax08I bet those moms luvvvvv you!! LOL











Well i dont wanna tell them if they are like 2 years old...what if they start saying "penis" to their moms?? HAHAH
Its a catch 22.


----------



## 3K9Mom

> Originally Posted By: cassadee7Okay, once again this newbie is seriously considering getting a female dog because of this. A) don't want to see it all the time and B) you have to show the dog to clean it? I never even thought about this stuff. I have a neutered male small dog and have never seen his lipstick... Maybe this is more of a big dog thing?


A. So teach him Down as one of his first commands. My little guy shows his penis a lot. And he's a service dog in training, so we're out in public all the time. I just have him lie down. If you can't see it, it can't bug you -- or cause little girls to ask "what is that?"









When you take photos, photograph him from the side, do portraits (head and shoulders) or again, ask him to lie down. Most of my photos are of my dogs playing and moving, so nothing is revealed. But if he's sitting around the house, he's probably showing more than he should. So I just shoot around it. 

I figure that as long as my dog is "hanging out," he's relaxed and happy (although sometimes, he's just excited). That's a good thing. I'd be worried if he were stressed and anxious. Relaxed and happy I'm good with, even if it shows itself in ...uh... interesting ways. 

B. All dogs lick themselves to clean themselves. But some male dogs get a build-up of smegma http://www.petplace.com/dogs/licking-of-genital-area-in-dogs/page1.aspx and may need occasional help cleaning up. After all, they have all sorts of growth, then sex, hormones pulsing through their bodies. Sometimes, hormones get a little out of whack and they can't keep up with things. A warm wet wash cloth wiped over the area once or twice will do the trick. If he has a buildup there too frequently (you shouldn't be cleaning up your dog for him), then you should bring him into the vet to be checked up. Something else is likely going on.

All of this varies from dog to dog. Some dogs rarely show. Some dogs never have build up. Girls have their own issues, so don't think they're a picnic either. You have a living creature and by definition, they have these sorts of things going on. 


Pooping, peeing, barfing (including in the middle of the night and in the back seat of your car), menstrual blood, other excretions.... It's all part of owning a dog!


----------



## ILGHAUS

> Quote: I've never done that!


I haven't either.


----------



## cassadee7

> Originally Posted By: 3K9Mom
> A. So teach him Down as one of his first commands.
> B. All dogs lick themselves to clean themselves. But some male dogs get a build-up of smegma Pooping, peeing, barfing (including in the middle of the night and in the back seat of your car), menstrual blood, other excretions.... It's all part of owning a dog!


A) Thank you! What a great idea, and so simple I never would have thought of it. That pretty much solves the "problem!"
B) Oh goodness. Like I said in another thread, learning about getting a GSD is a lot like becoming a parent again. Funny how potty training, teaching my sons to clean their privates, cleaning up barf, etc no longer phases me in the least but I get all flustered talking about a dog's penis... LOL

I am sure I will get over it


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

I've also cropped around it in photos and edited over it! A lot of the time I don't bother, but if I've got a really great photo I sometimes will. In this picture I pasted some hair over it, lol!










I didn't such an elegant job - he's got sort of a big blob there, but at least he's G rated now.


----------



## LisaT

Cassidys Mom, that is too funny, I never thought of photoshopping very it, very clever!!


----------



## 3K9Mom

Now every time I see a picture of Keef, I'm going to wonder.


----------



## Branca's Mom

Ya'll may remember me telling this story? Urro is the worlds WORST!! at least 3" or so sticks out every time he sits down. The little girl next door, who is about 4 years old was visiting with her older brother and they kept throwing a stick for Urro.... they finally got tired and he sat down next to her and of course his wing-ding did it's normal thing.... the little girl reached down and grabbed it while saying "look, somebody dropped a HOT DOG"!!! Then she stood up really quickly with this <u>really</u> funny look on her face....... and said<span style='font-family: Fixedsys'> _"that ain't no hot dog, it's his PENIS"......_</span>


----------



## Raziel

> Originally Posted By: Branca's MomYa'll may remember me telling this story? Urro is the worlds WORST!! at least 3" or so sticks out every time he sits down. The little girl next door, who is about 4 years old was visiting with her older brother and they kept throwing a stick for Urro.... they finally got tired and he sat down next to her and of course his wing-ding did it's normal thing.... the little girl reached down and grabbed it while saying "look, somebody dropped a HOT DOG"!!! Then she stood up really quickly with this <u>really</u> funny look on her face....... and said<span style='font-family: Fixedsys'> _"that ain't no hot dog, it's his PENIS"......_</span>


WHAHAHAH!
OMG! SO BAD HAHAHAH!


----------



## SunCzarina

Yeah I remember that. It's still funny.



> Originally Posted By: cassadee7I am a mother of four sons so I have dealt with a lot but... well I am glad I am getting my education now, months before I choose a pup!


I have 2 boys myself, I find this funny too. My boys are 6 and almost 5. The dog they had as babies, Morgan, is now 8, she's anatomically unable to do this. Otto is 18 months old and they used to tell him all the time, 'Otto get your dingus off the floor' 

For some reason, my daughter pays it no mind. Maybe it's cause and effect from seeing her brothers running around in nothing but a bathrobe.


----------



## sleachy

This is yet another reason I prefer to own female dogs!

If you can't photo shop it, you can always do this...

Tooz and her boyfriend...


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

> Originally Posted By: 3K9MomNow every time I see a picture of Keef, I'm going to wonder.


You SHOULD! He airs out his equipment frequently...


----------



## Barb E

This is a funny thread









Dante airs his quite frequently - I no longer ever take full body shots of him while he's waiting for his dinner









I have never had to clean him up though


----------



## KittyKat

LOL yes that looks great!!! 

OK his penis is a regular dog penis I get that... obviously lol... but thats when it does come out at "unproper" times.... and of course in photos... of him LAYING DOWN!! lol But yeah i tell him down he is in service dog training right now as well. And I tell him down.... but then he gets board of laying flat on his stomach and kicks his legs out to the side and BANGO there it is AGIAN!! its like a Fred Penner song! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cSorJ-SMO4M

I have had mostly male dogs in the past.... The cleaning of his penis that I'm talking about is... he WILL not lick it. I point to it and ask him whats this? why's it dirty? then he'll clean it. The vet says there is nothing wrong with him physically. He said he'll get the hang of it.... So I was just checking anyones experiances.... He doesn't even clean it once a day. My dogs in the past did at least 3x a day. So was just checkin









I guess I should look at the bright side.... my dane at 10 years 6 months was intact and he had "drippy tap" when he got old.... so this is probably better... looks worse but no little dribbles anywhere. 

Thanks and I'm glad this was good for a laugh







I tought some of the replies were hilarious!!!


----------



## KittyKat

AND to the "dropped hot dog" as I said before my dane was quite endowed and obviously had HARDLY any hair... my neice was about 5 or so and she walks up to him... she's looking at him from behind and walks closer keeps looking sticks her hand up under his tail and has his "boys" in her hand and says "WHAT ARE THESE?" My jaw just dropped open, then she says... "WHY DO THEY STAY RIGHT HERE?" I just looked at her probably like the worlds biggist idoit because I couldn't believe what I was seeing! it was hilarious! So I explained to her that he was a boy dog and boy dogs have the same parts as boy people. (she has a little brother as well) so she says "oHHHH ok but they don't look like that". 

Another time same dog... we bring him over to visit some friends and there son who is in kindergarden (I have no kids so I don't know what age that is) looks out the privacy fence and says "Hey Dante, come over here, this dog has HUGE penis and balls!" I was gunna say hey don't say that! but his dad was right there and said... well I can't get mad at ya cuz its true.... BUT we just don't go around telling people that..... 

Thank goodness at least he's hairier than my dane was! At least it will help cover SOME of the stuff. Here is his "nice" photos......



















Obviously they are consecutive photos... but NOW i'll be more careful before posting or sending them to "non" dog understanding people... lol see its not THAT bad!


----------



## cassadee7

. oh man... 

So I guess you never know WHAT you'll get with any male dog... neutered or not. Might never see it, might see it every day. Too bad there is not a breeder with a lipstick-free guarantee.


----------



## MrsWoodcock

The day i brought max home with me :wild: Didnt realize this till i got home and put it on FB .... Since max was "my husbands dog" i tagged him in the photo. BET YOU CAN GUESS WHERE. 

And when my son see's max's hanging out, he says to me "Mommy he needs to go potty!"
:blush:I forgot! When my son would wake up and be saluting me i was like.... "YOU gotta go potty, thats what that means... yes... it will go away...."

lol

His wanker still hangs out . nothing im worried about lol


----------



## doggiedad

Rotfl



dsudd said:


> rocky is 4 and his still hangs out on a daily basis. We are used to it and just tell him to put it away. He has no idea what we are talking about but it is good for a head tilt! Lol


----------



## doggiedad

lipstick- free guarantee. ROTFL.


cassadee7 said:


> . oh man...
> 
> So I guess you never know WHAT you'll get with any male dog... neutered or not. Might never see it, might see it every day. Too bad there is not a breeder with a lipstick-free guarantee.


----------



## doggiedad

you have to show the dog to clean it? what does this mean???

QUOTE=cassadee7;1684683]Okay, once again this newbie is seriously considering getting a female dog because of this. A) don't want to see it all the time and B)

>>>>>> you have to show the dog to clean it? [/QUOTE] <<<<<<<


----------



## paulag1955

DnP said:


> No biggie except when it shows up in the pictures you send friends.


This is why God gave us Photoshop.


----------



## maxtmill

Branca's Mom said:


> Ya'll may remember me telling this story? Urro is the worlds WORST!! at least 3" or so sticks out every time he sits down. The little girl next door, who is about 4 years old was visiting with her older brother and they kept throwing a stick for Urro.... they finally got tired and he sat down next to her and of course his wing-ding did it's normal thing.... the little girl reached down and grabbed it while saying "look, somebody dropped a HOT DOG"!!! Then she stood up really quickly with this <u>really</u> funny look on her face....... and said<span style='font-family: Fixedsys'> _"that ain't no hot dog, it's his PENIS"......_</span>


:crazy::wild:


----------



## Myamom

LOL...funny thread! 

(just wanted to add...if it were always out...could be a UTI)


----------



## RebelGSD

Mostly, it is normal the lipstick sticking out.

However, if the dog is unable to pull it back, that can cause serious problems, drying out and damage to the mucous surface of the penis. Also if a surface is too dry, they may be unable to pull it back. Sometimes the sheath (the skin that covers the lipstick) is too small and needs surgery. If it is just dry the KY Jelly needs to be applied. I had a foster like that and it works like a charm.

So most of the time this is a joke, but not always.


----------



## Deuce

Deuce does the same thing @ 6 months old.


----------



## cassadee7

doggiedad said:


> you have to show the dog to clean it? what does this mean???
> 
> QUOTE=cassadee7;1684683]Okay, once again this newbie is seriously considering getting a female dog because of this. A) don't want to see it all the time and B)
> 
> >>>>>> you have to show the dog to clean it?


 <<<<<<<[/QUOTE]

The OP said their dog never "cleaned it" and they had to show him.


----------



## DharmasMom

My brother and his wife first met and started dating in high school so needless to say their uh "experience" was very limited when they got married. She had a dog growing up but it was a female. Not long after they got married they adopted a very adorable shar-pei mix year old puppy. My SIL called my mom in a panic one day not long after and wanted to rush the dog to the vet because there "was something pink hanging out of his penis!!!" 

My mother very calmly had to explain to her that WAS his penis and not an emergency. When my mom hung up she died laughing.


----------



## Jax's Mom

cassadee7 said:


> B) Oh goodness. Like I said in another thread, learning about getting a GSD is a lot like becoming a parent again. Funny how potty training, teaching my sons to clean their privates, cleaning up barf, etc no longer phases me in the least but I get all flustered talking about a dog's penis... LOL
> 
> I am sure I will get over it


Jax is my first male puppy... The most annoying part is when they're finished peeing, you pick them up and "it" touches you! And it's wet! LOL


----------



## PaddyD

cassadee7 said:


> <<<<<<<


The OP said their dog never "cleaned it" and they had to show him.[/QUOTE]

Weird. Pretty sure Mother Nature guides him in such things. Seems a little obsessive or prurient to me. Leave the poor pup alone. If you have concerns take him to the vet.

Oh, and that is one more reason we always get females. So we don't have to deal with such observations.


----------



## Zoeys mom

The fact that some of you guys refer to it as the dog's lipstick has me in tears. When my lab was young my daughter was just 2 years old. Henry would frequently expose himself and she being 2 of course noticed it. She ask's my DH what is that, and he responds thats Henry's lipstick. I shot him a strange look and just told her that is the dog's penis. Months later my late Grandmother came for a visit who was very conservative. Henry was lying down cleaning himself and of course his lipstick paid us a visit. My daughter walks right up to my Grandmother and says Nana look Henry has lipstick just like you- she was mortified


----------



## GSD_Xander

This thread is SO FUNNY! LMAO now  

...and the stories that people have are priceless!


----------



## selzer

I have never considered teaching a dog to clean themselves. 

Rushie would hang out, EVERY training class I would look down and there it was:

Hi, howya doin'? 

I want to keep a boy puppy out of this litter. Thanks for the reminder...


----------



## shepsmum

Raziel said:


> Well i dont wanna tell them if they are like 2 years old...what if they start saying "penis" to their moms?? HAHAH
> Its a catch 22.


I used the term, its his "lipstick". kids dont know any different, and the moms dont think any different, no idea what the kid is talking about, dog with lipstick.


----------



## KatieStanley

A penis is a penis is a penis. It's not a dirty word- it's the correct word for "it"! Of course we called Peanut's (our mini dachshund) his "red rocket"...


----------



## LaRen616

I call it the lipstick tube too!!!!

hahahaha

I have a funny story about this.

My Lab/Chow/Rott/Border Collie Capone was almost a year old when his lipstick tube was out it swelled up and he couldn't put it back in. He was uncomfortable and was yelping so my sister and I got in the car and rushed to the ER Vet. While we were driving my sister kept yelling "keep it wet, dont let it dry up" so she kept throwing water at it while driving and it kept missing him and was getting all over me. We finally get to the ER Vet and I am drenched with water, we rush him in and the staff is laughing as my sister is trying to tell them what happened (the Vet already took Capone back to fix it). Well the Vet lubed it up and stuck it back in and it cost me $150! I couldn't even get mad, it was way too funny.


----------



## Lilie

Hondo is 15 months and he hangs out all the time, unless he is on his feet. My hubby just tells him to stop showing off.


----------



## blue42

*Same thing with 5 month old puppy*

I know this post is old, but I appreciate reading it. I have a long haired puppy and he has the same deal, and it's really bothering me that I have to see his glistening willy constant hanging out every day, sitting on his leg, wiping on my rugs and the floor. It's hanging in plain sight about 4 out of 5 times that he sits down, and once in a while when he's standing up. And not just a little bit poking out, but the whole thing hanging. 

And unlike some other tolerant people, I don't find it funny or cute. I wouldn't have even considered getting him, or any other dog, if I had known it would be anything remotely like this. I have never seen our Airedale's privates out, and he isn't neutered, nor our other male dog's privates, and I have never seen any other male dog with his junk hanging out just swinging around constantly. And I have never heard or seen, until this thread, of any dog with this much of a problem with it.


----------



## germanshepherd1234

*puppy*



blue42 said:


> I know this post is old, but I appreciate reading it. I have a long haired puppy and he has the same deal, and it's really bothering me that I have to see his glistening willy constant hanging out every day, sitting on his leg, wiping on my rugs and the floor. It's hanging in plain sight about 4 out of 5 times that he sits down, and once in a while when he's standing up. And not just a little bit poking out, but the whole thing hanging.
> 
> And unlike some other tolerant people, I don't find it funny or cute. I wouldn't have even considered getting him, or any other dog, if I had known it would be anything remotely like this. I have never seen our Airedale's privates out, and he isn't neutered, nor our other male dog's privates, and I have never seen any other male dog with his junk hanging out just swinging around constantly. And I have never heard or seen, until this thread, of any dog with this much of a problem with it.


I also bought a german shepherd puppy and after 1 day i see this lipstick.
If i had known i never bought. I ve caled the dogs breeders and he only laugh loud..he never had a dog like this..

You cant make nothing with this dog..not feed not make clicker ticks dont go to new people..because this problem...


----------

